
Ask HN: For those that have experienced it, how did ayahuasca change you? - rblion
Going to the Andes for a retreat at the end of this week. I felt the Call and all the logistics just fell into place. The center I am going to needs my help for a few tech-related things, so we worked out a way for me to go for only $400. This center also has some of the highest reviews on Ayaadvisors  and Retreat.Guru. I feel good about the shamans, the accommodations, the facilitators, and the setting.
======
richerlariviere
I don't know how the Hacker News community is open to those substances. But I
certainly can recommend this very interesting article about psilocybin and
other psychedelic drugs: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/02/09/trip-
treatment](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/02/09/trip-treatment). I
found the article to be very rational without being to much esoteric (which I
dislike, there is too much pseudo-science in this world...)

The good news is that in the recent years, research process has never been
easier with FDA and DEA. I expect the next years to be a huge leap in that
domain. From what I read, it is remarkably helpful for people with terminal
diseases (psilocybin helps reduce death fear). People are far more spiritual
after that.

I think subconscious side of our brain is highly underrated and our society
may benefits from that greater knowledge.

I know almost nothing about Ayahuasca but I guess the most important part is
not the fact you took the substance but mostly the search process behind and
the preparation you had.

I had a good experience with psilocybin and one thing I realized is that when
the timing is right (you feel it generally), I don't have to worry about any
bad symptoms (paranoia, anxiety etc).

I wish you luck but always be aware of the risks.

------
mikelyons
Worthwhile understanding the stigma and correction of it wrt psychedelics.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TazyFTavMyA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TazyFTavMyA)

